# Best shot of the Sears Tower Ever! Guaranteed



## Barry_Hulk (Jan 5, 2007)

Definitely not the best photo of the Sears Tower ever. However it's an amazing glimpse of the Sears, Hancock, AON, Prudential, Wacker, and AT&T (and whatever two are almost poking thru the clouds)...

I will say it's the best shot that I've seen of Chicago on an overcast day. Amazing photo! Looks like it was taken on a take-off out of O'Hare over Lake Michigan...


----------



## jaetguz (Sep 6, 2006)

WOw man..the las t pikture looks awesome!!...perfekt..by theh way..whats up with the pikture showing the buildings and the clouds..is it for real...i know those are really high towers...but...


----------

